# Mouth/nose Practice



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been following a Nose (with a bit of mouth) tutorial



Spoiler











Yesterday afternoon, and I was doing well, at least for me. Then, I decided to continue with it today... and I screwed it up. Don't know, I did everything grong. I did not like what I was doing, so I stopped. I won't continue with it, it's done for me. Maybe I will like it a bit more tomorro, but right now I don't want to know anything about it



Spoiler














See you later guys!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can I say something? No your drawing did not turn out exactly like the tutorial BUT I think it's very good. I don't think you should be ashamed or made with this AT ALL. It is these tough ones that we learn the most from. I say you have accomplished a great deal even if it isn't exactly how you wanted it to look.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

FanKi your drawing is looking good! Don't give up on it. I think you are doing great!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

A lot of people have a very tough time with facial features, you did great! Don't let your idea of perfection get in the way of your accomplishments. :vs-kiss:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you girls! 

Now that I see it again after a few days and more calm... it's not that bad. It could be worse xD

Thanks again!


----------

